# C++ IDE - Programmieren in Linux

## Lockheed

Hallo!

Bevor dieser Thread als DUP markiert wird, wäre es schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da nicht alles ein DUP ist, mit solchem Betreff.

Ich habe das Problem keine gute C/C++ IDE für KDE zu finden. Ich frage mich, in welcher IDE die vielen Linux Programme geschrieben wurden, denn ich denke eine Codevervollständigung ist heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr zu viel verlangt. Ich testete:

KDevelop

Eclipse

Anjuta

VDKStudio

und Kylix (zwar nicht C, aber egal, ich bin nicht auf C beschränkt in der Auswahl der Programmiersprache).

Bei KDevelop habe ich das Problem, dass die Codevervollständigung unübersichtlich ist, nicht immer funktioniert und ich manuell meine Headerfiles in eine Datenbank importieren muss, damit ich überhaupt eine Codevervollständigung bekomme. Bei Befehlen wie FAMOpen2 hat man dann erst wieder keine Codevervollständigung, ohne die Headerfiles vorher zu suchen und zu importieren.

Eclipse erscheint ziemlich schwerfällig und scheint doch zum großteil für Java entwickelt worden zu sein.

Anjuta ist leider für Gnome und installiert dementsprechend viele Libraries mit sich, was verständlich ist, aber sicher eine Lösung sein kann.

VDKStudio erschien schön, klein und genau das zu sein was ich wollte... aber ich kam nicht dazu Code einzutippen, da es nach ein paar Mausklicks hängen bleibt.

Kylix ist wunderbar Delphi ähnlich (und Delphi ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute IDE), wirkt aber sehr emuliert und langsam...

Es wäre schön wen mir jemand Hinweise geben könnte, welche IDE er benutzt oder weiß wie man eine der oben genannten richtig konfiguriert. Vielen DankLast edited by Lockheed on Wed Jul 20, 2005 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Serdar

ich nutze vi und nano  :Razz: 

aber zum thema Delphi wäre noch was: Lazarus + Freepascal.

Freepascal gibt's für jedes System, aber Lazarus ist nur auf x86 beschränkt, leider  :Sad: 

zu Kylix kann ich dir nix sagen, da Borland keine 64Bit Verion für Kylix hat.

MfG Serdar

----------

## dakjo

vim und kate

----------

## trapni

Errrr..... ja, die meisten greifen da selbst zur shell und coden darunter. So zumindest sieht es fuer mich aus seit ich zu Linux gewechselt bin. Ich habe zuvor (also vor gut 8 Jahren) mit Borland C++ gearbeitet, und die anfaenge derer Windows grafischen oberflaeche kennen (und lieben!) gelernt. Als ich dann zu UNIX/Linux kam - und ich liebe programmieren - wurde mir wahrlich uebel. 

Wie sollte ich denn ohne eine ach so tolle IDE coden koennen? Nunja, ich hatte damals auch die anfaenge von KDevelop und andere ausprobiert, aber letztlich bin ich (wie auch noch heute) bei dem KDE konsole als virtuelles multi-tab terminal und vim als editor stehen geblieben. ich gehe dann in der grafischen oberflaeche in den Vollbildschirm modus von "konsole" und switsche so schnell zwischen allen files und shells hin und her.

Diese Methode hat sich wahrlich ausgezahlt gemacht.

Im April/Mai dann habe ich fuer eine Firma kurz ein Projekt uebernommen, leider jedoch in C#/ASP.NET und war somit komplett an das andere Ufer geschwommen - fuer kurze Zeit.

Ich habe da mit VS.NET 2003 gearbeitet, und feststellen muessen, dass dessen Resharper Plugin (wie auch IntelliSense/CodeCompletion) eine sehr grosse Hilfe beim entwickeln sein kann - und hab es dann ein wenig wieder unter VIM vermisst  :Wink: 

KDevelop - an den grafischen IDEs - liegt mir am meissten, aber dessen funktionalitaet - wie du bereits gesagt hattest - bzgl intellisense/resharping ist gerade zu peinlich (leider).

In mir kam sogar schonmal die Idee fuer kdevelop ein plugin zu schreiben, um genau diesess manko ein fuer alle mal aus der UNIX welt zu schaffen. aber das ist wohl mehr als nur ein ein-mann-projekt (hab ich feststellen muessen)

Viel Spass,

Christian Parpart

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin ans ich keine ricjtige Entwickler, der an großen Projekten arbeitet, aber ich programmiere schon seit 7-8 Jahre.

Eine der Gründe, warum ich von Windows nie weggehen wollte und nichts von GNU/LInux wissen wollte, war weil ich von Visual Basic/C++ verwöhnt. Ich habe mit QBASIC und Pascal 7.??? angefangen und als ich mein erstes Windows bekam setze ich mit Visual Baisc fort. Ich war so sehr von der VB-IDE bgeistert vor allem wegen der Code-Completition. In kürzer Zeit war ich so verwöhnt, dass ich total faul geworden bin. Ich habe nie wieder Dokumentation gelesen oder sonstiges sonder habe ich mich schließlich nur auf die Completition verlassen. Ich wusste, dass es unter GNU/Linux keine IDE à la Visual Baisc/C++ gab und ich konnte mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie man ohne eine IDE programmieren kann. Ich dachte, es wäre technisch unmöglich und dass man ohne Completition nie in der Lage wäre zu wissen, wie man eine Methode aufruft oder was es für Funktionen eine Bibliothek anbietet. Ich war so sehr darauf fixiert, dass ich nicht einmal die MSDN mehr gelesen hatte, alles habe ich von der "tollen" IDE gelesen, meistens ohne zu wissen, was die Dinger waren, aber mit Completition.

Als ich von meinem Studium bediengt SUSE installiert habe, habe ich gemerkt, dass dieses "Scheiß-Linux" (wie ich es damals zu allen Linuxen nannte) gleich einen Compiler geliefert hat, ohne, dass ich estwas zusäzliches installieren müsste. Aber ich konnte daruinter nicht programmieren, weil damals KDevelop wirklich mies war und von emacs wollte ich kein Wort hören. 

Mehr als 7 Monate waren vergangen bis ich meine erste Java Programme schreiben musste, wofür ich keine IDE hatte, das war so schrecklich, dachte ich mir. Aber langsam fing ich mich mit emacs zu befreunden und entdeckte, dass ich die VB Completition nicht brauchte und vor allem, ich konnte so schneller tippen und meine Programme fertig schreiben. Nach einiger Zeit habe ich gemerkt, dass ich seit langen die VB-IDE nicht mehr benutzt hatte. Erst da habe ich begriffen, dass ich frei war,  :Cool: 

Durch vimtutor lernte ich vim kennen und fand es sehr sympatisch, Windows hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr in meinem Rechner, und seitdem programmiere ich in keiner anderen "IDE" mehr als vim. Ich brauche keine IDE und wenn ich ma die Reihenfolge von etwas brauche, dann mahce ich schnell auf eine andere shell (ich hab beim Programmieren gut 4 shells offen) man function und lese den Teil mit SYNOPSIS und fertig.

----------

## Rene-dev

joe - ein wunderschoener konsoleneditor

----------

## RealGeizt

ich hab mal eine Frage...Ich programmiere schon seit gut 4 Jahren C/C++ schulisch bedingt und komme ganz gut damit klar...nun hab ich mir mal anjuta geschnappt und mal geguckt wie das Programmieren unt er UNIX ist...eigentlich ganz easy mit Anjuta...vorallem der Autocompleter, welcher beim Borland C Builder fehlt.

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Wie kann ich Systemnah programmieren...also irgendwelche zustände auslesen...dafür müsste es ja Funktionen geben aber woher weiss ich, dass solche existieren.

Gibts sowas wie ne online MSDN?  :Very Happy: 

Mit Grafik will ich erstmal nichts machen...die Funktionen hängen ja von der Librarie ab.

Wie wäre z.b.: nen kleines Programm welches mir jede Sekunde den Zustand der CPU anzeigt?

Also wie Sie ausgelastet ist?

Im moment hab ich auch keine konkrete Vorstellung was ich programmieren könnte aber mich würden es halt mal interessieren  :Smile: 

----------

## Pegasus87

Warum finden eigentlich alle vim so toll? Wenn ich vim über die Konsole benutze und die Datei speichern möchte, muss ich 1. ESC, 2. STRG+. und 3. w + ENTER drücken. Das ist irgendwie ziemlich umständlich. Bei KWrite z.B. reicht ein einfaches STRG+s. Kann man das bei VIM evtl. ändern? Und gibt es bei vim auch code-completion?

----------

## psyqil

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Warum finden eigentlich alle vim so toll?

 Ist genau wie bei Gentoo, die einfachen Sachen sind ein bißchen schwieriger, dafür sind die unmöglichen Sachen ganz einfach...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

Ein :w geht doch schnell von der Hand.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ein :w geht doch schnell von der Hand.

 

Naja, wie gesagt, wenn man gerade etwas einfügt in den Text, muss man zunächst ESC drücken, dann kann man erst das :w Command geben. Und wenn man dann weiterschreiben will, muss man erstmal wieder EINFG drücken. Ich mein jetzt nicht, dass das völlig unmöglich ist und man kann sich das auch sicher aneignen, aber ein STRG+s geht doc hwesentlich schneller.....das ist denk ich unbestritten, oder?

----------

## Lenz

Gut, STRG-s geht in dem Fall vielleicht ein paar Millisekunden schneller, aber die Vorteile der verschiedenen Modi im vim machen das locker wieder wett. Ein Nachteil des Vim ist die wesentlich längere Eingewöhnungs-/Lernphase als bei anderen Editoren. Wenn man aber erst einmal einigermaßen souverän mit dem Editor umgehen kann, möchte man ihn nicht mehr missen.  :Smile:  Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich Kate keinesfalls schlecht finde. Verwende ich auch desöfteren.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Gut, STRG-s geht in dem Fall vielleicht ein paar Millisekunden schneller, aber die Vorteile der verschiedenen Modi im vim machen das locker wieder wett. Ein Nachteil des Vim ist die wesentlich längere Eingewöhnungs-/Lernphase als bei anderen Editoren. Wenn man aber erst einmal einigermaßen souverän mit dem Editor umgehen kann, möchte man ihn nicht mehr missen.  Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich Kate keinesfalls schlecht finde. Verwende ich auch desöfteren.

 

Das glaub ich gerne, das Vim schon Vorteile hat. Welche Modi meinst du denn z.B., die Vorteile bringen sollen und wie richtet man sowas ein?

----------

## schachti

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Nachteil des Vim ist die wesentlich längere Eingewöhnungs-/Lernphase als bei anderen Editoren.
> 
> 

 

... und die hat mich bisher abgehalten, vim zu nutzen.  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Ein Nachteil des Vim ist die wesentlich längere Eingewöhnungs-/Lernphase als bei anderen Editoren. ... und die hat mich bisher abgehalten, vim zu nutzen. 

 Na, wenn das alles ist: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/vi-guide.xml  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

Also das finde ich an Vim so toll  :Smile: 

1. Splitten des Anzeigebereichs

2. Copy & paste

3. Änderungen über eine oder mehrere Zeilen vornehmen

4. Suche nach regulären Ausdrücken

5. Bearbeiten mehrer Dateien (Beim start angeben und dann mit ":n" die Dateien einfach nacheinander durchgehen). Ist beispielsweise sinnvoll wenn man in mehreren Quellcode Dateien eine gleiche oder ähnlich Änderung vornehmen muss (Kann man dann natürlich auch über ein sed script oder ähnlichem machen oder so)

6. Ergebnisse eines Befehls in das aktuelle Dokument einfügen (Benutz ivch öfters wenn ich im XFCE4 die menu.xml bearbeite. Bsp.: ":r ! which firefox-bin" . Dann steht in meinem Dokument direkt der komplette Pfad zu der file).

Gibt eigentlich zuviele Sachen als das man sie hier alle aufzählen könnte. Wie Lenz schon gesagt hat ist die Eingewöhnungszeit wohl das größte Problem  :Wink: . Auch ich hatte zuerst Probleme mich damit anzufreunden, aber wenn man mal die ganzen Befehle (Oder zumindest die nötigsten) kennt, macht es einfach unheimlich viel Spaß mit Vim zu arbeiten.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Lenz

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Das glaub ich gerne, das Vim schon Vorteile hat. Welche Modi meinst du denn z.B., die Vorteile bringen sollen und wie richtet man sowas ein?

 

Die Modes muss man nicht einrichten, die bekommst du gratis mitgeliefert.  :Wink: 

Der Vorteil besteht vor allem darin, dass aufgrund der Modes auf komplizierte Tastenkombinationen wie STRG-ALT-<TASTE> verzichtet werden kann und in der Regel eine einzige Taste genügt. Zudem braucht man keine Maus, mit der man oft nicht so schnell ist wie mit der Tastatur.

----------

## Lockheed

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich hab mir das eigentlich gedacht, dass echte Linux-Developer nur unter der Konsole programmieren! Und nach dem was ich jetzt so gelesen habe, werde ich mir wohl mal vim ansehen und ein bisschen damit üben. Vielleicht gibts ja mal eine Codecompletition für VIM  :Wink: 

Eigentlich ist das eben eine sehr wichtige Sache, da ich mich mit FAM, DBUS und so weiter beschäftigen möchte... so muss man eben in den Headerfiles nach den richtigen Parametern suchen oder kennt jemand eine gute Linux-Developer Homepage, wo einigermaßen Systemnahe Aufrufe beschrieben sind (Vergleichsweise WinAPIs).

Vielen Dank nochmal!  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Am besten für die ersten Schritte mal

```
vimtutor
```

per Konsole starten. Das ist ein kleiner Übungskurs, der dir die Basics beibringt.

----------

## Lockheed

Spitze danke! Und kannst du wirklich so schnell programmieren?

Ich meine dann musst du schon noch ein Fenster offen haben, dort make ausführen, dir den Syntaxfehler raussuchen wieder in den vim wechseln, dort die Zeile suchen usw...

----------

## the-pugnacity

im normal codet man ja nur an einem projekt ich mach das zur zeit so ich schreib in gedit und lass aus gedit heraus nen terminal fenster öffnen wo der compiler dann die datei durch jagt und wenn alles geklappt hat auch ausführt und wenn ich die anwendung schließe is das terminal auch weg.

ich muss dazu sagen das ich die lösung imho nur für latex einsetze, da es keine gute ide dafür gibt, zumindest nicht für gnome

----------

## SinoTech

Also ich leg den "vim" zum kompilieren kurz in den Hintergrund (<STRG> + z). Gibt im Vim ürbigens eine Option mit der er die Ausgabe des compilers mitliest und du dann per Tastendruck zu den einzelnen Zeilen springen kannst in denen Fehler auftraten. Leider habe ich vergessen wie das ging. Werd bei Gelegenheit mal wieder in der Hilfe nachschauen.

Mfg

Sino

@ EDIT:

Das mit den Fehlermeldungen des Compilers geht so:

1. Makefile anlegen

2. Source file editieren

3. ":make" eingeben (Dadurch wird make gestartet .. tja, wer hätte es gedacht  :Wink:  )

4. Mit ":cc" den Fehler anzeigen lassen.

----------

## muxe

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> ... Vielleicht gibts ja mal eine Codecompletition für VIM ...

 

Also ich finde <STRG>+N ist schon okay.. ist keine richtige Codecompletion sondern eher eine Keyword-Completion. Probierts mal aus, ich habe mich sehr gefreut es entdeckt zu haben  :Smile: 

grüße,

muxe

----------

## return13

für vim mein lieblingsplugin: supertab

```

*  app-vim/supertab

      Latest version available: 0.32

      Latest version installed: 0.32

      Size of downloaded files: 1 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=182

      Description: vim plugin: enhanced Tab key functionality

      License:     vim

```

P.S.

danke für den Tipp mit der Fehlerzeilen angabe in vim...

----------

## Lenz

 *return13 wrote:*   

> für vim mein lieblingsplugin: supertab
> 
> ```
> 
> *  app-vim/supertab
> ...

 

Nett, aber zwei Fragen hab ich noch:

* was macht das Script mehr, als STRG-N auf TAB zu legen?

* was macht man, wenn man ein TAB haben will?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> * was macht man, wenn man ein TAB haben will?

 

Meinst du das? *http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=182 wrote:*   

> SuperTab inserts <Tab>, if the preceding character is whitespace

 

----------

## Anarcho

Man kann sich auch ein Marko im VIM angelegen welches bei drücken von STRG+S ESC+:w+ENTER+i erledigt.

Muss zuhause mal nachschauen, dann poste ich das.

Edit: Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müsste es so gehen:

:map <C-s> [ESC]:w [ENTER] i

Das einfach im Kommandomodus von vi eingeben (oder in die ~/.vimrc eintragen)

Kann das mal einer testen der nicht an nem doofen Windows sitzt...

----------

## return13

Also in der Form klappts nicht, aber an sich hast schon recht...

hab hier z.B. eins fürs make

```

      map #9 :w!^M:!make^M

      imap #9 <ESC>:w!^M:!make^M

```

(Verwandelt F9 in die Zaubertaste)

----------

## platinumviper

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> muss dazu sagen das ich die lösung imho nur für latex einsetze

 

Hast Du schon gvim + latexsuite probiert?

platinumviper

----------

## psyqil

```
map <c-s> :w<cr>i

imap <c-s> <c-o><c-s>

imap <c-s> <esc><c-s>
```

scheint zu funktionieren, bin ich auch nur durch Google drauf gestoßen, weiß jemand, was <c-o> im insert mode  macht?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Ein :w geht doch schnell von der Hand. 
> 
> Naja, wie gesagt, wenn man gerade etwas einfügt in den Text, muss man zunächst ESC drücken, dann kann man erst das :w Command geben. Und wenn man dann weiterschreiben will, muss man erstmal wieder EINFG drücken. Ich mein jetzt nicht, dass das völlig unmöglich ist und man kann sich das auch sicher aneignen, aber ein STRG+s geht doc hwesentlich schneller.....das ist denk ich unbestritten, oder?

 

zwar ein wenig offtopic, aber....

vim ist mehr als nur ein Editor. Es gibt verschiedene Editoren, die sog. modeless Editoren wie nano, die IMMER in einem einzelnen Modus benutzen kann, d..h. damit kannst du nur editieren. vim ist ein mode-oriented Editor, d.h. vim kann mit verschiedenen Modi umgehen, und eins davon ist das "text editting mode", welches mit i erreich werden kann. Um zum normalen Mode zu wechseln, muss man ESCF drücken, so schwer ist das auch nicht.

Die Idee von den Editoren wie vim ist ganz anders als die von Editoren wie nano/pico.

Es gibt andere Editoren, die würde als inline editors kennzeichnen, keinen Ahnung, ob das der richtige Begriff ist. Ein Bsp dazu ist sed. Mit sed kannst du auch einen Text editieren, ohne dass es überhaupt ein Fenster gestartet wird oder so. sed ist auch ein Texteditor, aber hat eine andere Idee als vim oder nano/pico, zum Beispiel.

```

rex@supertux:~> cat bsp.txt 

Hallo {USER}, wie geht es dir?

Hey {USER}, mein richtiger Name ist {MEINNAME}

rex@supertux:~> sed "s/{USER}/Pegasus87/g;s/{MEINNAME}/Pablo/g" bsp.txt 

Hallo Pegasus87, wie geht es dir?

Hey Pegasus87, mein richtiger Name ist Pablo

```

vim ist so beliebt, weil vim ein Derivat von vi ist und vi wie ein Synonym von Unix geworden ist und weil man damit seh schnell arbeiten kann.

----------

## Lockheed

Hi!

Also ich hab mich schon etwas mit vim angefreundet. Die Einrückung funktioniert ja besser in manch anderer kostenpflichtigen IDE! *g*

Jetzt noch eine andere Frage, gibt es irgendwo ein gutes Howto, was ich nun alles zu tun habe, wenn ich eine CPP -Datei habe, um diese ausführen zu können? Ich bin Programmierer und weiß natürlich was kompilieren, linken, etc ist, aber benötige ich nicht ein configure-skript und automake files? 

Vielen Dank.

PS.: Habe den Titel des Threads geändert, damit mehrere zu diesem mittlerweile sehr interessante Thread finden

----------

## JonSnow

http://www.start-linux.com/articles/article_84.php könnte recht hilfreich sein.

Außerdem könntest du dir mal autoconf, automake oder scons genauer ansehen.

----------

## firefly

für einfach projecte (ohne große lib abhängigkeiten) reicht oft auch nur ein simple Makefile

wie diese z.b.:

```
CC=g++ (oder auch nur gcc)

SRC="main.cpp"

LIBS="-lX11 -lmylib -L../mylib/lib"

CXXFLAGS="-I../mylib/include -O2 -g"

NAME="mylibtest"

all: $(SRC)

<tab><tab>$CC $(CXXFLAGS) $(LIB) $(SRC) -o $(NAME)

```

gruß

firefly

----------

## Lockheed

Dankeschön...

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Apache Ant? Wie ich gehört habe ist das so etwas ähnliches wie automake oder?

----------

## theche

ich hab das nur für java genommen, in Verbindung mit einem XDoclet, welches aus Kommentaren Code generierte...mussten für die uni was in J2EE schreiben. 

Ich perönlich werde mich um diese Sprache drücken, wenn ich nur kann. Zumindest wenn das Frontend mit jsp-Seiten erstellt werden soll, die man etwa so debuggen darf:

[ungefährer Wortlaut einer JBoss-Fehlermeldung]

In dem Anweisungsblock, der bei Zeile 38 anfängt ist ein Fehler.

Feine Sache, wenn der Anweisungsblock aus 200 Zeilen besteht. Für diese Krankheit gibt es aber demnächst scheinbar ein Plugin für Eclipse, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hab ich das nicht zum laufen gebracht. Ist auch fraglich, ob dieses die jboss-Fehlermeldungen etws detaillierter auswerten kann  :Smile:  aber zumindest tippfehler im code sollte eclipse schon vermeiden. ich glaub ich bin ein wenig abgeschwiffen...  :Smile: 

brr, mich schüttelts immer noch.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wäre schön wen mir jemand Hinweise geben könnte, welche IDE er benutzt

 

Ich bin nicht so Anspruchsvoll.. und ich brauche den ganzen driss net..

Für C/CPP und Perl reichen mir Nano ( mit Aktiviertem Syntax Highlightning )  und gcc himself *gg*

----------

## sirro

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Apache Ant? Wie ich gehört habe ist das so etwas ähnliches wie automake oder?

 

Ich wuerde sagen das ist eher was wie make. Vielleicht aber auch teilweise wie automake.

Ich halte da sehr viel von und finde es schoen den Build-Prozess in XML beschreiben zu koennen und das ganze Plattform unabhaengig zu nutzen.

Allerdings ist man mit make bezueglich der Shell-Befehle eindeutig Vorteile, vorallem wenn man eh in der UNIX-Welt bzw. Cygwin bleiben will.

Leider habe ich die C-Targets fuer Ant nie ans laufen bekommen, kenne es also leider nur fuer Java.

On-Topic: Ich nutze kate und etwas seltener vim zum programmieren

----------

## return13

Eigentlich kann man sich mit Vim ja nen 2. Borland basteln....

----------

## Pegasus87

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Eigentlich kann man sich mit Vim ja nen 2. Borland basteln....

 

Achwas und wie?

----------

## return13

vimscripts ist das stichwort... solltest dich mal mit vim auseinander setzten... es gibt sogar komplette spiele die in vimscripts geschrieben worden...(Vimscripts lassen sich nur in Vim ausführen)  :Wink: 

Z.B. Tetris

----------

